# Here's to 10 More (and then some)!



## Barbara L (Mar 21, 2013)

Ten years ago this evening I married the most amazing man! James Moses Leonard (aka Maidrite on DC), I love you and I am looking forward to many more years of marriage to you!


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 21, 2013)

I just noticed that the meerkat American Gothic picture was done in 2003! That is the year we were married. We have been to the American Gothic house, so that one is so cool!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 21, 2013)

Happy Anniversary you guys!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 21, 2013)

Wishing you guys a very HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 21, 2013)

Great photos, and Congratulations!


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 21, 2013)

Awwww!  Happy Anniversary, and thanks for the really cool pix!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 21, 2013)

Happy Anniversary to you and your Honey Bunny!


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 21, 2013)

Happy 10 th Anniversary, Barbara and James, and many more!!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 21, 2013)

Happy 10th Wedding Anniversary to Barbara and James


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 21, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Happy 10th Wedding Anniversary to Barbara and James


I absolutely adore Pepe LePew!

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Maidrite (Mar 21, 2013)

Barbara is the reason I am so Happy  


P.S. Sorry for the large red font, But that is how I roll


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 21, 2013)

Congrats to you both!


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## cara (Mar 30, 2013)

well... I'm a bit late... but..

All the best for your aniversary and the next ten years and ten years and ten years and....


----------



## Hoot (Mar 30, 2013)

I reckon I'm late too, but .....
May the happiness of the past ten years be surpassed only by the happiness of the next ten.


----------



## chopper (Mar 31, 2013)

Better late than never...Happy Anniversary!


----------

